# Back from the show!



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm back from my first show and my boys did fairly well  There were only like 6 breeders there so not much competition.

BooBoo was the only Oberhasli buck, so he went GCH in all four rings. The judges really liked him, esp his head and they said he was mature for his age  Here's a pic of BooBoo and I with two of his four ribbons










And Yogi went GCH in one ring because the judge that was judging that ring raises LaManchas and couldn't judge his own goats  The judges really liked Yogi, but he couldn't compete against the older bucks, they thought he was really angular and very dairy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! That is awesome


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are beautiful!!!  I'm glad they did so well!! :leap: :applaud:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!! That's great! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congratulations...nice pics... :leap:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Beautiful!! Congrats :stars: 

That second buck seems to be missing something though :wink: 

Glad you had such a good show!!!


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations. Your goats are just stunning! Well done!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

YAY!! CONGRATS!!! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks everybody!!



rebelshope said:


> That second buck seems to be missing something though :wink:


That was taken before he got his ribbon :wink: Here's pics I took yesterday with all their ribbons


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are handsome!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Shivonne


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Beautiful boys! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That is wonderful!!! Congrats!!! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a way to start the show season. Congratulations. :leap: :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------

